# Colin James gear



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I've always really liked his sound. Anybody know what he's using?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Dont know much about him, but he is listed on the site of Evans, the best pickups made...........

http://www.synapticsystems.com/studios/evans/players.htm


----------



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

When he was in Saskatoon for the Juno's he was at Buds for an open Jam and signing and at that time he was endorsing Hagstorm guitars. I know he was a strat guy for a long time early on when he was in his SRV phase. As far as his choose of amp I couldn't really tell you, but I would guess by his tone that he plays some kind of Fender tube amp.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i have a friend who'll know.. i'll ask him. he does use strats with evans pickups, AFAIK.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I saw him live a few months ago in Vancouver. He was using the Hagstrom, and a Gretsch (i think) as well as a Strat. For amps I think he was using a couple of Twin Reverbs and a Matchless. 

That's all I could tell. Sounded awesome.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, he seems to get tons of sustain without a loss of clarity.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Yeah, he seems to get tons of sustain without a loss of clarity.




...correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe that is the hallmark of power tube distortion.

-dh


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe that is the hallmark of power tube distortion.
> 
> -dh


I wouldn't argue with that. Too bad they don't make Evans pups any more.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been a CJ fan since his early days. I think he's got a nice fluid style that borrows from a number of influences. I think during the Little Big Band days he was using Gretsch through Fender (I think a blonde VibroKing maybe) otherwise he's Strat into Fender. I saw him last year at the Fallsview Casino and he just used two Strats into two blacfaces. Unfortunately it was an uninspired performance and one of the few times he spoke he talked about being in the middle of recording in Florida and that this was just a "practice".

When you pay good money you have expectations. I lost a lot of respect for him that night.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

In the early days his main amps were either a Marshall JCM 900 or a Dumble Steel String Singer. On the first Little Big Band record he played a custom archtop and a Strat through a Fender Vibroverb. Throughout his whole career he played Strats, his main Strat is a Custom Shop green Strat with a green headstock. He also has a 1961 Cadillac Green Strat that he plays. He used to use Evans, as did Jeff Healey, but I believe he is using Texas Specials now. He also uses a white Gibson Les Paul Custom, a Hagstrom ES-335 copy, a Gretsch Duo-Jet (on Little Big Band II & III) and a Danelectro Shorthorn Double pickup model. He mostly always has a Deluxe Reverb (or 2 sometimes) with him on tour. He also uses a Dr Z and a Vox AC30. He uses a switcher to switch between the different amps on stage. His other effects include a Dunlop Cry Baby and an Ibanez Tube Screamer


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Colin played at our festival (Harvest Jazz & Blues) a couple of years ago. His request was for a Vibroking and he sounded incredible. Played pretty much Strats all night except for slide stuff.
As a Canadian I'm pretty proud of Colin. Such a well rounded performer. Great voice, great songs and, as we all know, great chops.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

ampaholic said:


> Colin played at our festival (Harvest Jazz & Blues) a couple of years ago. His request was for a Vibroking and he sounded incredible. Played pretty much Strats all night except for slide stuff.
> As a Canadian I'm pretty proud of Colin. Such a well rounded performer. Great voice, great songs and, as we all know, great chops.:smilie_flagge17:


++ 1. I hear ya. Love his tone. I have all of his CD's and look forward to many more. Saw him live with the LBB this past year, he was awesome.


----------

